# DS has friction "burn" from diaper



## delphine (Aug 12, 2003)

Hi, all, I have a problem. We have been cd'ing for about 6 months now with no problems. DS, Lukas, is 17 months old. We use pockets mostly, with some fitteds and prefolds thrown in. Lukas has eczema and very sensitive skin and is allergic to wool.

Anyway, yesterday, I got home from work (dh stays home during the day) and dh mentioned that Lukas had a red mark on his thigh since the morning. Well, when I went to change his diaper, he had a bright red, angry looking mark across his left thigh. It looks almost like a burn, and in the center are some marks that look like friction burns. Lukas screamed when I tried to put Neosporin on it.

Well, the only thing I can think is that his diaper rubbed it over night and that is what causes the burn. The diaper that he had one was a fleece pocket diaper that I had double stuffed for night-time. Has anyone else heard of this? Can fleece be too rough on the skin? I usually use fb's at night, not fleece. I also thought that it might be a polyester allergy, but we have used fleece inners for 6 months with no reactions. What do you all think?


----------



## Kermit (May 30, 2002)

I'm a little confused. FB's and pocket diapers are the same thing. Both have fleece on the inside that would rest against the thigh. Could there have possibly been some detergent residue left on the pocket diaper that could have caused a burn? I would think he'd have to be moving around a LOT during the night to get a friction burn from a pocket diaper and that the leg would have to be resting kinda loose on the thigh. It could be a reaction to synthetics, but I would think there would be a larger reaction area than just the inside of one thigh. I don't know...


----------



## delphine (Aug 12, 2003)

The burn is on the thigh where the outside of the diaper would touch. I had the diaper stuffed really thickly and it was the ouside of the diaper that was rubbing his thigh, just above the knee.
The fuzzy bunz are fleece inners but the outers are PUL.
His leg looks like a rough edge might have rubbed a spot and then it kept getting bigger.
Does that make more sense?







:


----------



## detergentdiva (Oct 16, 2002)

This has happened to Sarah a few times. When it did, Inoticed that she was wetter than usual. First thing in the morning with a super soaked diaper.
It also happened last weekend at the beach. She had NO diaper on, just her swimming suit and the swimming suit caused the burn. Fits her perfectly, just ne of those things I guess








I would not say it was a fleece allergy or anything like that, just a friction burn from a wetter than usual, giving your ds a pouchier than usual diaper


----------



## delphine (Aug 12, 2003)

Thanks, detergentdiva!
I just hate it when my boy is hurting, and I feel like it's something I did! I also think that the type of fleece that is was might have been a little scratchy, which didn't help. The diaper that he had one is one of my least favorite but I was scraping the bottom of the barrel and procrastinating on doing the wash! I am going to sell the diaper now, I think!

Thanks again.


----------



## Janessa (Nov 19, 2001)

We have problems with this as well. Shiah skins is so sensitive it's very challenging to keep her from getting sores. She can't handle wet diaper, shorts etc at all. She will get friction burns just like you described so quickly (like the time she had her only accident in panties in the time it took me to walk from the restroom back to the table to get dry clothes she got a horrible angry spot where her shorts rubbed). The only things we can do is be very diligent, her bum gets changed immediately when she wakes up hopefully before she walks at all. During the day now she's been going without a diaper for about 3 months so that helps alot. The last few weeks I've been putting a nice thick layer of lanolin on her before bed making sure I get the spots that typically get sore and it really helps. For us the diaper/clothing etc doesn't make a difference. Anything wet does this to her, Shiah also has exzema and just generally allover very sensitive skin.
I hope you figure out something that works for you







I hate it when my little one hurts.
Janessa


----------

